# Fluval 88 and paintball tank???



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi.. Just wondering if anybody uses fluval 88 with a paintball canister co2 tank ?? I searched online and there was a connector u could buy to make this possible but I heard Fluval change the threading on the regulator so that this cant be done anymore and that u have to but their canister.

Thanks


----------

